# אבא/אמא או אב/אם



## JLanguage

I know that _aba_ and _emah_ are from Aramaic, but what's the difference in actual usage between them and _av _and _em?_


----------



## morgoth2604

ממ, זה קצת מסובך להסביר את ההבדל בין אב, אם ואבא, אמא. 
תמיד הייתי אומר אבי או אמי, ואף פעם לא אבאי או משהו בסגנון. ממ, אמות נשמע רע, אמהות , גם אף פעם לא אבאים, אלא אבות....שוב כמו שאמרתי מקודם, נורא קשה להסביר את ההבדל.


----------



## lonelyheartsclubband

​
שלום!​​
אב ואם שתיהן מילים עבריות במקור *לעומת *אב*א *ואמ*א *ששתיהן נלקחו מהשפה הארמית.
בשפה הארמית הידוע של שם העצם(תוספת ה' הידיעה בעברית, או מילת ידוע the באנגלית) מתבצע על-ידי הוספת *א *בסוף המילה אחרי האות האחרונה.
כלומר:
אמא = האם
אבא = האב
השפה הארמית שפה שמית ולכן למילים מיודעות אי-אפשר להוסיף כינוי שייכות(possesive). אי לכך בלתי אפשרי להגיד "אבאי" או "אמאך".
המילים אב ואם הינן נפוצות פחות בשפת יום-יום. עדיף להשתמש במילים אמא ואבא, אך *לא נכון* להגיד: "האבא שלי" או "האמא שלך", מכיוון שהמילים אמא ואבא, כזכור, מיודעות. נכון להגיד "אבא שלך", "אמא שלהן".
ישנן עוד כמה מילים מהסוג הזה, כמו סבת*א*,סב*א. שימו לב: הכללים שנכתבו למעלה תקפים גם לגבי מילים שכאלו!*
אשמח מאוד לקבל תיקונים.
תודה!


----------



## utopia

ok, אבא ; אמא are terms that family members use - when I refer to my mother directly, I'd never say "my mother" as in vocative, but אמא and the same for אבא!

אמא, אני יכול לקחת מהעוגה? mom, can I take some from the cake?

now when someone - a stranger or someone you know, asks you (or a child) wheather mom or dad at home - again it'd be אמא או אבא בבית?

in modern Hebrew both אבא and אמא can take ה' היידוע - 
האבא ; האמא, it's colloquial of course, and we use the Hebrew words - אב; אם for talking generally about a mother or a father of a family:

אבי המשפחה, אם המשפחה  the father of the family and the mother of the family, mind you that father has a special form in סמיכות.


----------



## morgoth2604

לא הייתי אומר האבא או האמא, אפילו אם הייתי עם חברים שלי. זה נשמע לי מאוד מוזר להגיד "האמא" או "האבא" אפילו בסלנג.


----------



## utopia

היא האמא של חבר שלי, הוא האבא של הילדים

כשאני עושה ספסיפיקציה לגבי אדם מוכר בהיותו הורה - אם או אב, בעברית מדוברת, אני משתמש ביידוע. המקרה הזה אינו שונה.

היא אמא של חבר שלי, יכול להיות משפט תשובה ל- "מי זאת", אך "היא האמא", כמשפט תשובה ניגודי ל:

מי זאת האמא? (כשיש לך יותר מאופציה אחת - שתי אמהות או יותר), היידוע הוא לא רק עניין של החלטה אקדמית, יש לו תפקיד תחבירי וטקסטואלי דיאלוגי או רטורי.

אני עוד לא שמעתי שעונים :

"זו האם" או "זו אמא"

שתי התשובות האלה לא מתאימות לסוג השאלה.

השאלה עצמה היא בדר"כ מיודעת: מי האמא?


----------



## lonelyheartsclubband

אמא, אני יכול לקחת מהעוגה? mom, can I take some from the cake?
אמא או אבא בבית? - *even if* a stranger comes to home and asks that.
utopia, the both sentences are correct. Since em and av are used less frequently in Hebrew, you will hear the strangers ask the children:
איפה אמא שלך?
תגיד, אמא בבית?
But ima and aba can be referred in the family like "my mother and "my father", as it was told in first utopia's phrase.
Also the boy can call his father by saying "aba, bo le-kan"
*Theoretically *the words ima and aba can't take heh ha-yedia, but most of us, as you know, neglect the rules, so you will encounter in a modern language the phrases like: "mi zot ha-ima?". 
The words em and av are more official. In the formal enviornment you will hear "avi ha-mishpacha", "em ha-yeled".
Thanks,
If there's an error, please correct it and thanks in advance


----------



## utopia

> *even if* a stranger comes to home and asks that.


 
Consent in modern Hebrew gives us connections that are usually a little different from what's increasingly becoming literary Hebrew (= old-fashioned, biblically and Mishnaically-based language):

בוא הנה as opposed to - בוא לכאן/לפה (read: lekan/lepo - which is a skew from the dagesh-kal rules).


----------



## lonelyheartsclubband

Hello!
I've neglected the rule of the dgeshim, as do the native speakers. You're right about dagesh kal. But I have a question for you.
I didn't understand you:


> בוא הנה as opposed to - בוא לכאן/לפה


Could you please clarify your statement?
Thanks for corrections
P.S.
If there's an error, please correct it.


----------



## utopia

I would have used בוא הנה just to skip this "dagesh" problem.

So when you use something that starts in בכ"פ you should inform how this word is pronounced colloquially.


----------

